# Downloading utube videos on Linux - easy as a pie



## aashish.joshi (Feb 28, 2010)

If you're installing firefox add-ons, or looking for stand alone software or even websites to download your fav youtube video , forget them..

All you need to do is, just start the video in your browser..when the buffering is complete, go over to */tmp* and look for a file Flash<something>.. that's the file, just copy and paste it wherever you wish..

[EDIT]

Just remember to keep the window/tab with the youtube page open till you copy the video..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well i think the standalone softwares serve multiple purposes. So, installing them once and then stop worrying about downloads sounds good to me


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats a good trick.
Surely give it a try.
Thanks for it.


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a great find. This can be done even in IE, go to "Internet options > General > Browsing history > Settings > View Files" and look for files starting with "Videoplayback".


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 23, 2010)

good find..........

1-click YouTube video downloader extension for firefox is also good - for both linux / windows


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Apr 30, 2010)

www.keepvid.com is a way to go....
u can get various format for single video..... they can be
flv
3gp
mp4

each format in low n high quality


----------



## eman (May 8, 2010)

*Downloading utube videos on Linux easy as a pie*

What youll said is true. So I guess in conclusion, windows is not better than linux and linux is not better than windows but they are both different.

Do you guys agree?


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 8, 2010)

eman said:


> windows is not better than linux
> 
> Do you guys agree?



i agree to it


----------



## aashish.joshi (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Downloading utube videos on Linux easy as a pie*



eman said:


> What youll said is true. So I guess in conclusion, windows is not better than linux and linux is not better than windows but they are both different.
> 
> Do you guys agree?



The user makes the OS good or bad, no os is bad or good by default (except maybe vista!! lol)


----------



## Aspire (May 11, 2010)

The trick works in windows as well


----------



## Techn0crat (May 13, 2010)

Yeah.From firefox cache.
*www.walkernews.net/2007/11/19/how-to-save-flash-video-from-firefox-cache-folder/


----------

